# Tableau Solo Strings: A Review (Organic Samples)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi everyone! In today's sample library review, let's dive into the newest offering from Organic Samples: Tableau Solo Strings. Please enjoy!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Cool review. Thank you.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool review. Thank you.


It's my pleasure!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jun 25, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi everyone! In today's sample library review, let's dive into the newest offering from Organic Samples: Tableau Solo Strings. Please enjoy!



Thank you very much for this extensive review, Chris!

If you or anyone else has a question, don't hesitate asking me in this thread


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 25, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you very much for this extensive review, Chris!
> 
> If you or anyone else has a question, don't hesitate asking me in this thread


You're so welcome Maxime! Congratulations on a beautiful library


----------



## A minor (Jun 25, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi everyone! In today's sample library review, let's dive into the newest offering from Organic Samples: Tableau Solo Strings. Please enjoy!



Thanks for taking the time to do this review. I was hoping that you would. I like viola sound the best.


----------



## Un01m (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you @ChrisSiuMusic for such a detailed review. Cheers


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 26, 2020)

I would love if you muted your mic when you are playing. Especially important when you play the shorts to not hear the thud of the keys.

I am nobody special, but I would also prefer if you skipped the first step of reading from the product page. We can read ourselves. You are at your best when you make personal reflections such as when you point out the difference between the vibrato between violin and viola.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2020)

A minor said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this review. I was hoping that you would. I like viola sound the best.


Absolutely! I agree, the viola is gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2020)

Un01m said:


> Thank you @ChrisSiuMusic for such a detailed review. Cheers


My pleasure. Thanks for watching!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I would love if you muted your mic when you are playing. Especially important when you play the shorts to not hear the thud of the keys.
> 
> I am nobody special, but I would also prefer if you skipped the first step of reading from the product page. We can read ourselves. You are at your best when you make personal reflections such as when you point out the difference between the vibrato between violin and viola.


Sorry about that. I try to make sure to edit out all the key plunking, but I must have missed a few. Noted, regarding the product page. The main reason for doing that was to let the viewer know the intro price.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Sorry about that. I try to make sure to edit out all the key plunking, but I must have missed a few. Noted, regarding the product page. The main reason for doing that was to let the viewer know the intro price.


For what it’s worth, just chiming in here to say that I actually really like you to do go to a product page to sort of introduce a new library. One can scroll ahead easily enough if one is not into stuff like that....


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 26, 2020)

Always love your videos Chris! Well done with this one


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> For what it’s worth, just chiming in here to say that I actually really like you to do go to a product page to sort of introduce a new library. One can scroll ahead easily enough if one is not into stuff like that....


Thanks man.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 26, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Always love your videos Chris! Well done with this one


Appreciate it Thomas!


----------



## MOLOYADOSA (Jul 7, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> I would love if you muted your mic when you are playing. Especially important when you play the shorts to not hear the thud of the keys.
> 
> I am nobody special, but I would also prefer if you skipped the first step of reading from the product page. We can read ourselves. You are at your best when you make personal reflections such as when you point out the difference between the vibrato between violin and viola.


 let's dive into the newest offering from Organic Samples: Tableau Solo Strings. Please enjoy!


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Aug 14, 2020)

Is there really no control over dynamics in this library? I am trying to program solo lines with it and changing dynamics or expression (cc01/cc11) doesn't seem to have any effect. I must be doing something wrong.

EDIT: my bad, it was just a bug with MIDI channels in SINE.


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2022)

Reviving this old thread to say how beautiful the viola is. Had to mock up a concerto for viola and orchestra for a well known classical conductor so got the tableau viola in hope it could do a better job than the violas I have and, well, just received a message from the conductor saying how realistic and beautiful the simulation was, and thanking me... so in turn I wanted to thank Organic Samples for selling a great instrument. I have only one reservation, which is the tremolo. It starts out so slow that it's basically unusable, a minor issue but maybe one that could be fixed in a future update.


----------



## dyvoid (Nov 6, 2022)

Rob said:


> Reviving this old thread to say how beautiful the viola is. Had to mock up a concerto for viola and orchestra for a well known classical conductor so got the tableau viola in hope it could do a better job than the violas I have and, well, just received a message from the conductor saying how realistic and beautiful the simulation was, and thanking me... so in turn I wanted to thank Organic Samples for selling a great instrument. I have only one reservation, which is the tremolo. It starts out so slow that it's basically unusable, a minor issue but maybe one that could be fixed in a future update.


Seconded, I don't really like the violin and cello in this collection, but the viola is a real gem that I think more people should be aware of. Since it's Sine, it can luckily be bought seperately. It is fairly basic (the legato has only 1 dynamic layer, no vibrato control and baked in bow change), but it is extremely playable and has a really, really nice sound.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2022)

Rob said:


> Reviving this old thread to say how beautiful the viola is. Had to mock up a concerto for viola and orchestra for a well known classical conductor so got the tableau viola in hope it could do a better job than the violas I have and, well, just received a message from the conductor saying how realistic and beautiful the simulation was, and thanking me... so in turn I wanted to thank Organic Samples for selling a great instrument. I have only one reservation, which is the tremolo. It starts out so slow that it's basically unusable, a minor issue but maybe one that could be fixed in a future update.


Thank you so much. The player did an exceptional job by nailing it from the very first up to the last note. 

Concerning the tremolo, sure, it's not a typical tremolo like we find in other libraries but I tried getting an organically evolving one, that acts as a crescendo, tension-like tremolo. 

All in all, it shows that making a good sample library depends on the concept, the player, the microphones, the room (Teldex rocks!), and the overall mood you are in whilst recording. And especially there, everything was perfect  Would be glad to make a follow-up library to this one, such comments as yours are a big motivation to make it happen.


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2022)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you so much. The player did an exceptional job by nailing it from the very first up to the last note.
> 
> Concerning the tremolo, sure, it's not a typical tremolo like we find in other libraries but I tried getting an organically evolving one, that acts as a crescendo, tension-like tremolo.
> 
> All in all, it shows that making a good sample library depends on the concept, the player, the microphones, the room (Teldex rocks!), and the overall mood you are in whilst recording. And especially there, everything was perfect  Would be glad to make a follow-up library to this one, such comments as yours are a big motivation to make it happen.


thank you Maxime, very true...
as for tremolo, since my job is playing real life orchestral score, I have to be able to get what the score calls for. How would you play a passage of eight notes where the tremolo has to be heard immediately after the attack with such a gentle but late tremolo? So I had to use a different library for that... a possible workaround could be to be able to offset the sample start in order to go directly to the portion of sample where the tremolo is full speed, but unfortunately I don't think sine has that option. A fantastic sounding instrument anyway, and as you said a great violist behind it


----------

